# I am an official Outbacker now!



## chipb43 (Mar 22, 2004)

We brought home out 21RS last night. I paid $15575 and got the hitch, sway control, and brake control included. I was a little timid the 3 miles back to house. It is quite the difference the pop-up. I got a quickie tutorial from the sales rep who wasn't all together familiar with alll the inner workings of the Outback. I figure between the manuals and everyone in the forums I should be okay. I told my wife that these forums were a big reason I liked the Outback. Everyone here has seen it or done and always willing to help. Keystone should pay for this site. It is a big sales advantage in my mind.









So tomorrow we get to really get acquanted with our Outback. First camping trip is next weekend. I dread backing this sucker up, might take it out tomorrow for some practice.









Anyone in the market for a used Coleman pop-up let me know....


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome to OUTBACKERS! A little practice backing in an empty parking lot will build your skills and confidence.


----------



## Travelers Rest (Feb 27, 2004)

Congrats Chip!! I know you must be excited, we just got our 23 RS (same as yours only a queen bed and bunk up front) a few months ago and I'm still excited over it. Your price sounds fair too!

As for backing it up, remember longer TT's are easier than shorter TT's to back up. Now, for sure you will have some visibility issues but you'll get used to it! Your thought of taking it out and playing is a great idea!! For the first two or three weeks we had it I took it out and played with in around town and in parking lots, schools etc.

I was scared to death at first but I have to say that I am pretty confident with it now. I can get it into any spot I want in just a few tries (or less). Remember, don't hesitate to just go around and try again if an attempt goes bad and you end up with you TT pointing all sorts of funny directions.

Good luck and congrats!

Steve


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Happy Camping! Congrats on your new Outback, glad the group was so helpful to you, I know I felt the same way when I was looking. Couldn't find anything like it for the other similar products (Way to Go Vern!)

Take your time backing, if you can set some cones or milk jugs out and just keep going at it, or as Dory said just keep swimming swimming swimming... LOL

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Gina Ford (Mar 15, 2004)

Just wanted to chime in and say we just got back from our first trip in our 04 21 RS. Everything worked well. You are going to love your TT. We also came from a Jayco pop up and like you was unsure about towing and backing. IT'S A PIECE OF CAKE THOUGH REALLY!!  We purchased our's in KY for 15500. also. 
Happy camping.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers!
We are new, too, and this is SUCH a fantastic forum...small enough for that personal touch, but enough members to get really helpful info.

The best investment we have made in the "backing" department has been a set of walkie talkies. Of course, my husband had lots of backing experience as we used to have a horse ranch, and he did all the trailer backing. We also had a small boat many moons ago. The walkie makes it all the easier. No jumping around to get in view, no shouting, etc. You can give easy, precise instructions, such as "one more inch!"

We took our first trip last week. The walkthru with the dealer was thorough, but overwhelming. Well, it turns out not to be that difficult after all.

Enjoy!

P. S. I can't wait to run into a forum member when we are on the road sometime. 
action


----------

